# Slaughtering a Mature Ram



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

I have a restaurant asking for a sample of our heritage breed sheep. They aren't interested in a "bland lamb" and would prefer a more mature meat. This is fantastic news and a relationship we are really excited about.

We've recently added some animals from a retiring shepherd - three of them don't fit our long-term plans. One is a 2 year old intact ram - he has been across an aisle from ewes in heat and wouldn't have significant separation prior to slaughter.

Any thoughts on whether I'm inviting disaster hoping for quality meat from this guy?

We also have a 3 year old whether that we aren't planning to keep around.

Any advice on the meat of a mature animal?


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

What breed? Wool sheep tend to be much more "flavorful" than hair sheep. Sheep aren't like bucks in the sense that they will taste different at different times of year. (A buck in full rut would not be a good cantidate for steaks or roasts for example.) I myself just butchered out a 2ish year old ram who was with the girls and breeding until the day before he met his fate. Great tasting. I just trim most of the fat off. The only thing is that the meat will be tougher. Be sure to explain this to your buyer so they won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Well if you are planning to build up a long term relationship with this restaurant I'd only let them have the best you can product that you can. The thing about sheep/lamb/mutton is that different breeds taste differently and the thing about the American consumer is that they hate really hate it when they can't get the exact same product over and over again. I'd think the same thing about the restaurant, if they can't provide for their customers the same quality over and over again they will lose customers. In other countries like France for instance, their customers know that there is variation in meats and expect it but here in America, we would rather eat bland pork rather than have it taste differently every time we bought it. I'm actually now allegeric to pork because of how the pigs are currently raised. Always think about how you might feel when you are trying out a new product for your customers, would you buy from someone who couldn't produce the same quality over and over again? Remember you only have one chance to make a first impression. Eat the ram yourself and butcher a sheep that will be representive of what you will provide for them.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

desertshi said:


> What breed? Wool sheep tend to be much more "flavorful" than hair sheep.


Except when they aren't. :grin:

But I agree knowing which breed is helpful. Some wool sheep are just as mild as any hair sheep.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

sde219 said:


> We've recently added some animals from a retiring shepherd - three of them don't fit our long-term plans. One is a 2 year old intact ram - he has been across an aisle from ewes in heat and wouldn't have significant separation prior to slaughter.
> 
> Any thoughts on whether I'm inviting disaster hoping for quality meat from this guy?
> 
> ...





Olivia67 said:


> Well if you are planning to build up a long term relationship with this restaurant I'd only let them have the best you can product that you can. The thing about sheep/lamb/mutton is that different breeds taste differently and the thing about the American consumer is that they hate really hate it when they can't get the exact same product over and over again. I'd think the same thing about the restaurant, if they can't provide for their customers the same quality over and over again they will lose customers. In other countries like France for instance, their customers know that there is variation in meats and expect it but here in America, we would rather eat bland pork rather than have it taste differently every time we bought it. I'm actually now allegeric to pork because of how the pigs are currently raised. Always think about how you might feel when you are trying out a new product for your customers, would you buy from someone who couldn't produce the same quality over and over again? Remember you only have one chance to make a first impression. Eat the ram yourself and butcher a sheep that will be representive of what you will provide for them.


Olivia's post is bang on except that I would say that even in NZ, anybody paying big bucks for their dinner expects quality and consistency.

It sounds to me that you have the opportunity to work your way into a niche market so start off as you mean to go on. That means that rams and 3 year old weathers are out of the picture. Not that there is anything wrong with them but they are not restaurant material by any stretch of the imagination, anymore than a 4 year old dry cow or 2 year old bull would be.

If the restaurant is wanting to get away from the bland lamb flavour, look to hoggets - young enough to be tender, old enough to be flavoursome. As Olivia says, give them a prime hogget that will be representative of what you can supply them - and then make bloody sure you are going to be able to supply them. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

They obviously do not want lamb. Your whether may fit the bill. Slaughter him and take them a sample, it would be mutton and might be what they want. If not arrange to supply some hoggett when you can raise some. On this site I hear of people butchering 60-80 lambs and can not believe people would prefer this bland mushy meat to hogget. Ain't it great that people are all not the same!


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

I had always heard that a ram just out of breeding season (in rut), would taste rammy and one should wait at least a month for them to lose that taste before butchering, is that true ?

~Deb


----------



## rainbowshades (Sep 26, 2005)

I am unfamiliar with this term - What is it? -

Thanks,

jane


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

1-2 year old sheep I think? 
I just read in the latest issue of Sheep! that 8-9 year old ewes taste a lot like lamb and are supposed to be tender too. Don't think I would try to sell old ewes to a restaurant but it did peak my interest for filling my own freezer. I think around here I could probably buy them cheap too from the few farms that have sheep. I still can't eat one of my own yet...I will get there but I have a ways to go. Illinois just raised their taxes again so this may be the year that one of our own is going to freezer camp, especially if we have a few extra boys born. 

sde219-I really wish you a lot of luck with this restaurant. This is a fantastic outlet for you!


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

We primarily raise Navajo-Churro sheep - reportedly a breed that tends to be good eating throughout it's life which I viewed as an advantage because putting a cull animal in our freezer wouldn't be as frustrating. We'll be finding out one way or the other because the recent additions include an extra ram and wethers that don't really need or want to keep feeding.

I definitely appreciate the words of caution. I was surprised by the call and honestly the only animals we have near the typical age range are bred ewes or at least hopefully bred ewes - either of which I'm reluctant to part with given the difficulty in acquiring NC sheep in the Midwest. I've told them that the best I could do production-wise was months away as we are just getting started. They still seem pretty interested.

The restaurant isn't planning on serving this animal - I think they want it for experimenting with menu items and cooking techniques. They do make mention about making mutton sausage. At the same time, I'm a little concerned whether a mature ram might be the wrong impression to make. 

Sounds like unless some on here has experience with NC sheep, I might not know until we process him. Although it also sounds like probably not the appropriate first impression to make with a possible customer.

Ronney and Bruce, thanks for the advice regarding Hoggets. I honestly we are inclined to sell slightly older animals (14-16 months) generally as we don't grain our animals and as such seem to have the expected slower growth and this breed isn't exactly fast-growing or bulky to begin with so allowing for a longer maturity is probably wise.

A few good things - this restaurant/customer wants a local product, prefers a heritage breed, and understands they'll need to take a whole animal not just select cuts. I've told them that I'm not at a level of production to meet immediate needs but willing to expand for the right customer although I could supply for seasonal menu items and/or a tasting menu this year. It's pretty exciting to see our venture begin to have some potential beyond direct to consumer sales.


----------



## leon (Dec 24, 2008)

We ate an undocked 2.5 year old Kat ram last Fall - taste just like chicken ... errr... lamb. Well, almost. Seriously though - we expected to have a strong mutton taste but couldn't detect any. We didn't hang it, too.


----------

